
How to Run a Startup Board Meeting - daveambrose
http://www.payne.org/index.php/How_to_Run_a_Startup_Board_Meeting
======
rgh
Under the British / Canada / South African / Australian model the whole
article is bulldust. It may be the practise in America to yield to an all
powerful CEO / Chairman but CEOs are mere 'hirelings' and it is the board
legally runs the company. The board set the strategy. The board is the
company. In the spirit of Louis XXIV of France, "Nous sommes la compagnie"

~~~
jon_dahl
I think this article overstates the responsibility of the CEO, even in
America.

 _"The board does not set the plans, objectives, goals, or strategy; instead,
the CEO develops these, and presents them to the board for discussion,
feedback and (possibly) approval."_

Typically, the board DOES set the strategy and goals, and management's job
(led by the CEO) is to execute the strategy and achieve the goals.

~~~
payne92
If the CEO is not driving strategy and goals, then the company probably
doesn't have the right CEO.

